# 2011 Team Frame



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a chance to buy a Liguigas Frame/fork 2011 size 54. Are these hard to find and I am ready to pull the trigger. I saw it in person and it is HOT, but then got a glimse of next years and then thinking I should wait.

I could buy this frame and try to sell it later..I need some direction. Thanks:cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

generally speaking, every year is "better"... you have to pull the trigger at some point.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*stop the presses*

O.K. wait s second.................you can't just float out a statement like "I got a glimpse of" without sharing some more info. You saw the 2012 line up? Come on man, give it up!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale will not sell frame only you need to buy a complete bike, pull the trigger I had an order for a 48cm team bike since 07/10, current ship date is schedule for next week I hope Cannondale kept their promise.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a bit early to see the 2012 stuff. However, are you referring to the recent posts regarding this supposedly new "Evo" frameset that is going to supplant the Super Six as the flagship model? 

I believe that Cannondale will not sell the Super Six frameset but they will sell the Super Six HM frameset. As others have mentioned, prepare yourself for a very long wait. You might want to order the Hollowgram SL cranksets as well. I hear the wait for these isn't as long as it once had been.

chl


----------



## trikobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Just to clarify...you saw at your LBS a 2011 Liquigas Hi Mod? Frameset or complete bike? I'm still waiting on my 2011 54 Hi mod team Super6. If its the 2011 model, glad to see they are starting to ship those out. Should be very soon then that we all get ours.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

There is a 2011 54 LiguiGas frame and fork at the shop. I have got the chance to open the box and look at it. Its Hot, If anyone is interested pls pm me.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

pedalingsquares said:


> There is a 2011 54 LiguiGas frame and fork at the shop. I have got the chance to open the box and look at it. Its Hot, If anyone is interested pls pm me.


is it the team one really, not just the 105 model no-hm???


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

It is a HM.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Please take a picture of the box.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Finally Cannondale had shipped out my team bike order on 07/10.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

You'll forget about the wait as soon as you hit the road. Its gonna be a long couple of days waiting until its in your hands. Good luck.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No way Gus I have waited that long for a bike, you gotta kidding Cannondale.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Well I cant argue with you. I know a couple of other guys waiting for team purchase hi-mods since early november.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I was lucky enough to get my hi-mod in mid October and I can tell you that it's far exceeded any of my expectations. I can't wait to see a team color Hi-Mod on the road - I really like that color scheme - I have the raw carbon color. Enjoy..


Edit - My frame size is 56..


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm sure you get a hi-mod frame in a larger size 54cm and up without any delay but when it comes to 48cm boy you have to wait a a long period.
Raw carbon frame is a great color as well.


----------



## trikobe (Feb 10, 2010)

Post a pic of your frame when you get it. Hopefully it will satisfy my taste until mine comes in.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trikobe said:


> Post a pic of your frame when you get it. Hopefully it will satisfy my taste until mine comes in.


Well the bike finally arrived this week at LBS and here is a sample photo from my iphone, poor quality but will take some more shots by weekend.
Team bike with 2010 Super Record and it has been rain and have not got a chance to ride it yet, this is my wife's replacement bike not mine size 48cm love the Mavic rims.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Okay, that means that I'm the only one left waiting for my replacement frame. Thought for sure that both would have arrived at the same time. We should have started a friendly pool to wager when the bikes would have arrived. Probably bodes well for the bike tech because it will be a bit longer until he has to thread the deailleur & brake housings through the internal routing path of my FSA K-Wings (major PITA).

Too bad it's pooring like the monsoon season in India. Looks like a little bit longer until you can actually ride it. 

C.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The only thing I did not like is FSA chainrings other than that really happy with Campy SR11 grouppo.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

surfsjp said:


> Very nice!!!


Took a few shots and here she is.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

You lucky guy What a nice bike.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Not for me it's wife's bike can't wait to take it out for a ride.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Not for me it's wife's bike can't wait to take it out for a ride.


Zamboni:

Please tell me that you and the wife had a chance to ride the new beast? It's the first weekend where we had sunshine in two weeks. If you did, how did the wife like the SS6 HM over her old Six13?

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

She definitely said the SS6 with Si crank, this bike is so smooth & fast on climb, it's woth the wait. We went out on a casual ride just under 30 miles on Foothill & back.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

@surfsjp
Hey man, could you post a pic of your bike? much apreciated


----------



## trikobe (Feb 10, 2010)

So the other super six is yours? Is the other one the regular 2011 super six 105?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

trikobe said:


> So the other super six is yours? Is the other one the regular 2011 super six 105?



No the one on the left is belongs to the shop I just used it for photo comparison, noticed color on the Super 105 is slightly different than the team edition.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

metoou2 said:


> @surfsjp
> Hey man, could you post a pic of your bike? much apreciated


Here's a crappy, but recent photo. If it was any better you'd get to see the dirt from the recent rain. 

<a href="https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=40d63bac.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/40d63bac.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Nice looking bike.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

CHL said:


> Okay, that means that I'm the only one left waiting for my replacement frame. Thought for sure that both would have arrived at the same time. We should have started a friendly pool to wager when the bikes would have arrived. Probably bodes well for the bike tech because it will be a bit longer until he has to thread the deailleur & brake housings through the internal routing path of my FSA K-Wings (major PITA).
> 
> Too bad it's pooring like the monsoon season in India. Looks like a little bit longer until you can actually ride it.
> 
> C.


Not quite CHL. I am still waiting on replacement of a six13 with a ss. I asked for the hm and was told Feb, then April and then its not going to happen... but my LBS made me an offer I couldn't refuse on a standard mod with only a couple of weeks waiting time. I told him to go for it and have started spending the money saved on go faster bits and pieces. I expect to have it all sorted soon... THEN you'll be the only one left...


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

@ surfsjp
thanks for the pic

@sjd5729
so..........you agreed to *pay for the Warranty Frame Up-grade*. Move from a broken Six13 to a 2011 S Six Hi-mod. I can only guess you were going to be charged around $1,600.00 for the up-grade??? You were told delivery in Feb, then delivery in April......THEN....."sorry, but we aren't going to provide you with a 2011 S Six Hi-mod"???
What a screwed up situation. Please elaborate. There are many of us waiting on a warranty replacement for the 2011 S Six Hi-mod.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

That's about it... but I don't want you to think that the LBS said you CAN'T have a sshm - I got the impression it was more a case of further unreasonable delay / you may have to wait for 2012 models (& have to pay) or you can have a nonHM in a couple of weeks and keep your money... and that meant three things. 1. I didn't want to wait the length of time that's been spoken of in this forum, 2. I prefer the look of the 2011 to the evo/2012 that's been snapped under Liquigas riders (its just the look of the SAVE chainstays for me) and 3. I couldn't justify the money for the slightly different paint / 100-150g weight difference between a HM/nonHM (although the 2012 models will no doubt be the fastest, stiffest, most comfortable, lightest things ever made)..


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

sjd579, many thanks for the follow up. And yes I read your post to mean "you CAN"T" have the Hi-mod. My imagination ran a bit wild. I know the demand is thru the roof and I 'imagined' they told you you CAN'T have the Hi-mod so they can continue to fill other orders. The reasoning you listed as 1, 2, 3 are completely logical and devoid of any emotion. But regardless, the reasons are completely sound. I have spoken with Cannondale shop owners who managed to get a 2011 non-mod frameset thru their sales reps. Shop owners have stated it makes absolutely NO sense to spend the money for the Hi-mod. Of course mere pedestrians can't buy the non-mod frameset. Most people just buy the 105 non-mod and strip it. Man I'm right there with ya on the SAVE chain stays..........*U G L Y !* 
For those of you listening in the DOREL corner; *if the 2012 rendition of the Super Six is going to have the SAVE stays, then you are making a big mistake. * And yes my comment about styling is full of nothing but emotion. I'm sure the SAVE stay rides splendidly!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

sjd579, many thanks for the follow up. And yes I read your post to mean "you CAN"T" have the Hi-mod. My imagination ran a bit wild. I know the demand is thru the roof and I 'imagined' they told you you CAN'T have the Hi-mod so they can continue to fill other orders. The reasoning you listed as 1, 2, 3 are completely logical and devoid of any emotion. But regardless, the reasons are completely sound. I have spoken with Cannondale shop owners who managed to get a 2011 non-mod frameset thru their sales reps. Shop owners have stated it makes absolutely NO sense to spend the money for the Hi-mod. Of course mere pedestrians can't buy the non-mod frameset. Most people just buy the 105 non-mod and strip it. Man I'm right there with ya on the SAVE chain stays..........*U G L Y !* 
For those of you listening in the DOREL corner; *if the 2012 rendition of the Super Six is going to have the SAVE stays, then you are making a big mistake. * And yes my comment about styling is full of nothing but emotion. I'm sure the SAVE stay rides splendidly!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Zamboni:

Those FSA chainrings have got to go. This is a full Campagnolo Super Record bike. We gotta get something that at least looks like Campagnolo chainrings. I think I have the fix for your prolems. You might have to order from overseas as I do not often see Stronglight products in the United States. Take a look at the following link.

http://www.stronglight.com/stronglight/page.php?nom=produit&keyProd=11_10vitessesCompact

If can't get replacement for my Hegoas or if I'm unable to source the MKV chainrings, I'll go with these for sure. Stronglight made the chainrings for the Zipp 300 crankset.

chl


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

CHL,

You can ask the shop to order MKV rings for you.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> CHL,
> 
> You can ask the shop to order MKV rings for you.


MKV are still available??? cause I see on the new superisx on SI SL, it's a FSA, no??

if so how $$$$$ for MKV 53/39


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't done the research so if I'm completely wrong don't rip me up to much. I'm pretty sure we are seeing FSA chainrings made for the Shimano 7900 chains on the Super Sixes. I do know FSA started making that version last year. 
I haven't called Cannondale to see if the MK V's are still available. I would expect they are because there are quite a few of us not running 7900 chains.


----------

